# Marlboro



## SmokeyJoe

Hi all

Im looking for a recipe to imitate Marlboro sigs, the one with that spearmint ball in the filter. My brother wants to quit smoking but will only do so if i can DIY him a liquid that comes close the sigs. I never DIY with tabaco flavors, hence the required advise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im looking for a recipe to imitate Marlboro sigs, the one with that spearmint ball in the filter. My brother wants to quit smoking but will only do so if i can DIY him a liquid that comes close the sigs. I never DIY with tabaco flavors, hence the required advise



Hi @SmokeyJoe 

Take a look at the DIY Tobacco recipes thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tobacco-recipes.t25083/
(So wonderfully indexed for us on the original post by Andre)

I did a search on that index for Marlboro and found the one by @GregF for Marlboro Lights
Here is the link to the post in that thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tobacco-recipes.t25083/page-24#post-479857

I have never DIYed a tobacco myself, but if you want to add something minty to it - maybe try adding spearmint or menthol concentrate to that recipe and see how strong brother wants it. I often add menthol concentrates to my ready made tobacco juices with great results. 

Let us know how it goes. I would also be interested to hear in such a juice when you get it right.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Thanks a mil Silver. Helpful as always

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie

All Day Vapes Gold line of tobacco's has a nice menthol if you dont win with the diy and the pricing is great

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Petrus

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im looking for a recipe to imitate Marlboro sigs, the one with that spearmint ball in the filter. My brother wants to quit smoking but will only do so if i can DIY him a liquid that comes close the sigs. I never DIY with tabaco flavors, hence the required advise


@SmokeyJoe like @Silver mentioned, PM @Andre , he is the DIY Tobacco king.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

@SmokeyJoe, the closest I have tasted to a Marlboro is basically HIC's Light American Cig Replacement with a touch more Burley:

FA Cuban Supreme 2.5 %
FA Burley 0.75 %
FA Black Fire 0.5 %
FA Oak 0.5 %

That is the basic Marlboro, not mentholated. I have never tasted those with the spearmint ball, but maybe adding this could be a good start:

FA Artic Menthol 0.5 %
FA Spearming 0.5 %

This will give you a mild menthol with just enough spearmint not to taste like toothpaste. For more cold power one could add FA Polar Blast, starting at 0.5 %.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## GregF

Silver said:


> Hi @SmokeyJoe
> 
> Take a look at the DIY Tobacco recipes thread:
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tobacco-recipes.t25083/
> (So wonderfully indexed for us on the original post by Andre)
> 
> I did a search on that index for Marlboro and found the one by @GregF for Marlboro Lights
> Here is the link to the post in that thread:
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tobacco-recipes.t25083/page-24#post-479857
> 
> I have never DIYed a tobacco myself, but if you want to add something minty to it - maybe try adding spearmint or menthol concentrate to that recipe and see how strong brother wants it. I often add menthol concentrates to my ready made tobacco juices with great results.
> 
> Let us know how it goes. I would also be interested to hear in such a juice when you get it right.



That recipe is not bad but it is a bit more spicy than the one @Andre mentioned.
I would start with the one @Andre listed and move on from that if you want.
@SmokeyJoe remember, the device will play a big part in how he perceives it.

[edit] I think @incredible_hullk can vouch for HIC's light American Cig. His daughter thought he was smoking again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

